# What Generation do you belong to?



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Echo Boomers: 1977-1990
Millennials: 1982-2000
Gen Y: 1981-1996
Next Gen: 1980-1994
Zillennials: 1994-2000
Xennial: 1977-1983
Gen X: 1965-1980
Gen Z: 1997-2012
iGen: 1995-2009
Baby Boomers: 1946-1964
Alpha: 2013-2025


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Well according to your groupings, I'm in both Gen Z and iGen. But iGen and Gen Z are essentially the same thing. 

Same with Millennials and Gen Y. It's the same cohort. 

Also, where is Gen Y/Z? If you have Xennials I think it would only be fair to have a cusp between Gen Y and Gen Z.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

The key to understanding when generations begin and end is the *generational cycle*.

It has four phases or "turnings"
-*high*: conformism, security, spiritual emptiness (1945-1967)
-*awakening*: romantic rebellion, spiritual experimentation (1968-1986)
-*unravelling *: cynicism and hedonism (1987-2005). There is no clean-cut boundary, but I've decided the Chernobyl disaster works quite well. Definitely it made people more cynical.
-*crisis*: sense of danger, people disillusioned with freedom, obsession with technology (2006+). This beginning marks the nomination of "You" an anonymous Internet user as Times' person of the year. 

Every generation comes of age in a specific turning and it's attitudes are shaped by this fact. I've noticed that it's best to assume people starting adult life at 20 or 22 to get most reasonable generational boundaries:

-*Silent generation* (1925-1945) came of age during the high. 
-*Boomers* (1946-64) came of age during the awakening. 
-*Gen X* (1965-83) came of age during the unravelling
-*Millennials* (1984-2000) are coming of age now, during the crisis
-*Gen Z* (2001+) will enter adulthood during the next high, which should start in the 2020s. It's possible the start date will be postponed, but for the time being 2001 appears to be most popular.

BTW, the idea that there is a generational boundary around 1995 is bizarre for me. It's allegedly related to the Internet Explorer. Its release might be exciting for adult or teenage computer geeks, but it had no influence on babies born in that year.


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Millenium_01 said:


> Well according to your groupings, I'm in both Gen Z and iGen. But iGen and Gen Z are essentially the same thing.
> 
> Same with Millennials and Gen Y. It's the same cohort.
> 
> Also, where is Gen Y/Z? If you have Xennials I think it would only be fair to have a cusp between Gen Y and Gen Z.


I was thinking about all Generation names and birth ranges so I decided to put this together. I didn't think about the Y/Z cusp only because it didnt have a name but maybe I could of used Zennial (I did update It). Gen Y & Millennial are the same as well as Gen Z & iGen but I thought about separate birth ranges for them. Pew Research Center say Gen Z is from 1997 to 2012 and some 1995ers say they are part of that cohart so I thought about using iGen and putting 1995 to 2009 together.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

exodus08 said:


> I was thinking about all Generation names and birth ranges so I decided to put this together. I didn't think about the Y/Z cusp only because it didnt have a name but maybe I could of used *Zennial* (I did update It). Gen Y & Millennial are the same as well as Gen Z & iGen but I thought about separate birth ranges for them. Pew Research Center say Gen Z is from 1997 to 2012 and some 1995ers say they are part of that cohart so I thought about using iGen and putting 1995 to 2009 together.


I think it's "Zillennials"


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

RoseTylerFan said:


> The key to understanding when generations begin and end is the *generational cycle*.
> 
> It has four phases or "turnings"
> -*high*: conformism, security, spiritual emptiness (1945-1967)
> ...


*

*


It's because everyone born in that year would have experienced the IE since birth? 

And honestly, I think the 2001 definition is declining. People are slowly recognizing that Gen Z traits started long before 2001. Being born in the new millennium is not the definition of Gen Z, any more than being born in the 90s makes you a Millennial. Today's young adults (18/20-24) are leaders of Gen Z. People in this cohort had some Gen Z influence, but in their adolescence. That doesn't make them Millennials, but they aren't a typical Gen Z either. That's why they're Y/Z cusps. 

People born in the 90s are the spectrum between Y and Z, 19990 definitely being a Millennial and 2000 definitely being Gen Z (I don't see any 2000 borns as Millennials, given that they grew up pretty much like me (and I'm an '01er, who you claim to be the beginning of Gen Z). If anything, there are more dividing lines between '01 and '02 borns than '01 and '00 borns.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Millenium_01 said:


> It's because everyone born in that year would have experienced the IE since birth?


Newborn babies using IE? Makes me laugh!












> And honestly, I think the 2001 definition is declining. People are slowly recognizing that Gen Z traits started long before 2001. Being born in the new millennium is not the definition of Gen Z, any more than being born in the 90s makes you a Millennial. Today's young adults (18/20-24) are leaders of Gen Z. People in this cohort had some Gen Z influence, but in their adolescence. That doesn't make them Millennials, but they aren't a typical Gen Z either. That's why they're Y/Z cusps.
> 
> People born in the 90s are the spectrum between Y and Z, 19990 definitely being a Millennial and 2000 definitely being Gen Z (I don't see any 2000 borns as Millennials, given that they grew up pretty much like me (and I'm an '01er, who you claim to be the beginning of Gen Z). If anything, there are more dividing lines between '01 and '02 borns than '01 and '00 borns


Probably there will be even more differences between those who start adult life in the crisis and in the high. If the high starts in 2027, 2005 or even 2007 will be recognized as the start date of another generation, which might correspond to the OP's generation alpha.

Same thing with boomers, late 1950s borns did not participate in the riots of 1968 and many feel they are another generation:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Jones


----------



## oreocheesecake (Nov 15, 2014)

I’ve said it before - I was born in 1995 and I don’t identify with Gen Z.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

RoseTylerFan said:


> *Newborn babies using IE? Makes me laugh*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant that they wouldn't have known a world without it. And honestly, neither would most, if not _all_ 90s babies.


----------



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

RoseTylerFan said:


> Newborn babies using IE? Makes me laugh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also, if 2005 or 2007 is the possible start of another generation, then how could 2001 possibly be the start of Gen Z?


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Millenium_01 said:


> And also, if 2005 or 2007 is the possible start of another generation, then how could 2001 possibly be the start of Gen Z?


I think the Z label could fade away if late 2000 borns start identifying as alpha while people born around 2000 might identify as late-wave millennials. The cycle suggests this is likely. 2001 is not a good boundary anyway, the proper date will be determined when we now how the 2020s play out. I've already said this in the OP:



> It's possible the start date will be postponed


Also, look at an essay by leading generational theorist Neil Howe: https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilho...homeland-generation-part-1-of-2/#7420cde74fdc

_The reason I chose 2005 exactly—and again, this remains tentative—is that kids born in that year and after will recall nothing before Barack Obama’s presidency, the financial meltdown of 2008, and the seemingly endless Great Recession that followed. _


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

Generation Z.

I thought that iGen was just a nickname for Generation Z?


----------



## kvk (May 10, 2016)

I'm Gen X, my son was born in 2001. So he's Gen Z. Gen X is a small populace.


----------



## advotpetal (Jul 8, 2019)

I think Gen Z yet I'm still confused which generation I belong to. 

(I was born in 2004 by the way)


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

'95, so late Gen Y, late enough that I kind of relate to both Y and Z. Got to enjoy an awesome childhood in both the 90s and early 00's. The early 00's are so underrated, man.


----------



## advotpetal (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah, it was a good mix of both Y and Z. I liked it when the internet wasn't that popular. It felt like some gems that few people discovered.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm from Gen Y ..


----------



## exodus08 (May 22, 2018)

Pizzafari said:


> '95, so late Gen Y, late enough that I kind of relate to both Y and Z. Got to enjoy an awesome childhood in both the 90s and early 00's. The early 00's are so underrated, man.


Baby Boomers '46-'64, Gen X '65-76, Xennials '77-'83, Millennials '84-'92, Zennials '93-'99, Gen Z '00-'12, Alpha '13-'25 just going off those on here and other sites.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

Late Gen X, I've got the GenX 'tude, but because my family was a family of nerds, I started out with the early Internet, so I had the same thing done to my brain that GenY/Millennials had done to their brains by having most things be discoverable at a whim, and being able to interact through glowing screens.


----------



## astrochild (Jul 8, 2019)

Proud millennial here! I know our generation has a bad rep but I think most of it is blown way out of proportion. For example, we often get a tough time for not knowing how to do this or that yet when it comes to anything tech related the first people the nay sayers come to for help are millennials lol! It's just a different era


----------

